# best Opaque transfer paper? need name soon!



## Lindalu (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, it's me...been awhile since my last post. THings have been Great!!
I Love the light transfer paper I get from BestBlanks. I bought prefilled ink from TLM (clogs a lot, but washes well).
However, I am NOT happy with Proworld's OPAQUE transfer onestep paper.

My eyes HURT from going through all the threads.

I need a recommendation for OPAQUE transfer paper.

I was going to invest in the TWO STep process, but I want to ask any of you first to see if That process FEELS better and lasts?

I don't/can't use Plastisol ,for our designs are Well over 7 colors! can you imagine our cost?!

So, Two step vs. One step?
and what company/brand for each?

super thanks for your reply when you can.
LindaLu


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I found this post in a forum search for "opaque":
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=10342&postcount=7

Does that help at all?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I use tshirtpaper.com for opaque paper. Their paper is really soft...I have never used two step paper.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

What I've heard recommended as the best opaque paper is what you can get from http://www.transfertechnology.com/ . They'll even send you a free sample.

That said, I don't think anyone should ever use opaque transfers myself. As far as I've seen and heard, even the best are pretty poor quality, and their uses are extremely limited.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> That said, I don't think anyone should ever use opaque transfers myself. As far as I've seen and heard, even the best are pretty poor quality, and their uses are extremely limited.


I respect your opinion twinge, but I do disagree with you to some degree. For about my first year in business, I never used opaque transfers, becuase of the bad reviews that I had on this and other sites. But recently I tried them for myself and their really not as bad as everyone makes them out to be. I mean when you first put the transfer on the shirt, It looks amazing. The images does deteriorate over time with washing. For hip hop t-shirts in particular though, this has become the standard, and people know what they are getting, so people have been happy up to this point with shirts I have sold them with opaque transfers.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah, depends on your market too, of course. I guess if the standard for your target market is 'fall apart after a year' then you're good to go  But yeah, different people will have different expectations of how well thier t-shirt will last, the feel, etc.

I did try one myself and I really didn't like the feel or look (not to mention how few things I could even use them for since they transfer the 'white' part) so I'll never use them again; it's not something I personally would ever want to wear =)


----------



## Lindalu (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for the help. 
Again, I cannot afford silkscreen nor plastisol for the amount of colors I use, so please, those comments I cannot "use"

I received my sample from Transfer Tech, I'll try em soon!

I still would like to hear from someone about the TWO step process, where you use your light Transfer paper to print. Then, you press a white sheet and transfer paper together. Cool, then cut out as usual. Then peel and put sticky side on garment and Press again. 
It's a lot of work, but if the quality is great..I'm in.

Anyone experience this?

LLu


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Jon,
Jusr cutious what kind of paper your using for dark shirts?
How many washes approximately can it withstand if washed as instructed?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a company in California, Unique4YouOnline.com Website, that sells no cut inkjet transfer paper for lights just like Kisscut. The company also sells opaque transfer paper. One of the members, http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/chriscarterohio.html, is currently testing the opaque transfer. He owns a Tjet2 so I would say he would be critical about opaque transfer quality and can best judge a good opaque transfer paper. Probably a PM to him will do justice to find out how his test is coming along.

I bought sample from the company for testing. I will be posting the result of my test.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

meyerlanski said:


> Hi Jon,
> Jusr cutious what kind of paper your using for dark shirts?
> How many washes approximately can it withstand if washed as instructed?


Well, jdr has been away from the forums for almost a year now, so I don't imagine you'll get an answer from him directly  The paper he recommended was from tshirtpaper.com.

The 'Blue Grid' opaque transfer has been fairly popular on these boards recently as well (with Lou and others), so you might give it a try as well.

I wouldn't expect any opaque transfer to last more than a year from printing (still remain in good condition, that is), though. Even the best tend to peel or crack over time, and you really can't count on a customer to wash as directed - a lot of people are just gonna toss it in hot water no matter what you tell them. Plastisol transfers or vinyl are better options when you can use them.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Twinge said:


> Ah, depends on your market too, of course. I guess if the standard for your target market is 'fall apart after a year' then you're good to go  But yeah, different people will have different expectations of how well thier t-shirt will last, the feel, etc.
> 
> I did try one myself and I really didn't like the feel or look (not to mention how few things I could even use them for since they transfer the 'white' part) so I'll never use them again; it's not something I personally would ever want to wear =)


You may want to take a look at Freedom transfers at F&M Expressions - HOME They are plastisol, but what is unique about these transfers is that you are not paying for each color, but for the transfer sheet size. Gang them up on the large sheet. I have not ordered any yet, but I am in the process & most of those on this forum who have used them say good things. You can use them on whites, darks, or any color shirts & you don't have to trim around the design like you do with Inkjet transfers.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Yehudah,
Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.. Do you know if there is a min. sheet that has to be ordered and if they ship to Canada?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

meyerlanski said:


> Hey Yehudah,
> Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.. Do you know if there is a min. sheet that has to be ordered and if they ship to Canada?


I think the minimums go pretty low technically - 12 or so probably. However, I'd say the minimum to be cost effective is around 100 pieces.

I imagine they would ship to Canada easily enough, though you should probably contact them directly to make sure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

meyerlanski said:


> Hey Yehudah,
> Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.. Do you know if there is a min. sheet that has to be ordered and if they ship to Canada?


They have a minimum of 8 pieces at F&M


----------

